# How high are most cathedral ceilings?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would guess (8) ft. plus (5) ft. attic.. so (13) ft... depending on roof pitch..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

12-14 feet


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> 12-14 feet


18ft here. Just Hung a chandelier this morning. Damn 16 ft ladder is heavy.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

if it is a two story cathedral then it would be approx 17 ft


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*How high are most cathedral ceilings?*

Four feet higher than your tallest ladder can reach.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> 18ft here. Just Hung a chandelier this morning. Damn 16 ft ladder is heavy.


The OP said the ceilings on the second floor.. only a church would have (18) ft. ceilings..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> The OP said the ceilings on the second floor.. only a church would have (18) ft. ceilings..






Maybe in the poor people houses you work in they are......here even a middle class family 2 story has 17 or 18 even 22ft ceilings in some cases. The larger houses are closer to 25 ft......AND Like I said........ I JUST HUNG ONE THIS MORNING 18 FT CEILING........:whistling2:.....Man you are hard headed...:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is a ceiling on the SECOND FLOOR or a residential home. It's doubtful that it's going to be anything other than the 12-14 foot range.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> The OP said the ceilings on the second floor.. only a church would have (18) ft. ceilings..


You need to quit working in the slums.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Maybe in the poor people houses you work in they are......here even a middle class family 2 story has 17 or 18 even 22ft ceilings in some cases. The larger houses are closer to 25 ft......AND Like I said........ I JUST HUNG ONE THIS MORNING 18 FT CEILING........:whistling2:.....Man you are hard headed...:laughing:


Well.. shut me up.. :laughing:

We don't have those kind of spaces around here.. only out in the Hampton's you will find second floor height like that..

The property taxes here make every square foot of a house worth a lot more than down south.. so builders are more thrifty..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

More than 14 feet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Those pictures are hardly representative of a vaulted ceiling in a second floor room of a home.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Those pictures are hardly representative of a vaulted ceiling in a second floor room of a home.




True they are more like foyer pics. There are several neighborhoods here with 2nd story vaulted ceilings all 18ft. I've hung so many replacement fixtures I lost count. The builder installs cheap the HO's pay us to hang what they buy. I bought a 16ft ladder just for those neighborhoods.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> This is a ceiling on the SECOND FLOOR or a residential home. It's doubtful that it's going to be anything other than the 12-14 foot range.


Marc.. seems you and I are not working in the real world like a few others in here.. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> Well.. shut me up.. :laughing:
> 
> We don't have those kind of spaces around here.. only out in the Hampton's you will find second floor height like that..
> 
> The property taxes here make every square foot of a house worth a lot more than down south.. so builders are more thrifty..



This is an average size house in this area.....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is our average or maybe just under average.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

backstay said:


> Here is our average or maybe just under average.


Fine, but we're talking about a room on the second floor. If that home in that picture has any second floor rooms, it would be somewhat doubtful if the ceilings were much higher than 12-14 feet.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Fine, but we're talking about a room on the second floor. If that home in that picture has any second floor rooms, it would be somewhat doubtful if the ceilings were much higher than 12-14 feet.




I agree with you completely. Most of our customers garages dwarf the common mans home. I will say most houses here would be in the height range you say. But we don't do a lot of work on the poor side of town...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I agree with you completely. Most of our customers garages dwarf the common mans home.


Then you should get your dog some braces and fix his overbite.. :laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

alot of houses here have a two story foyer and two story family room which gives them a height of approx 17'


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> Then you should get your dog some braces and fix his overbite.. :laughing:




Once again B4T has made another wrong assumption......Her name is Pearl....:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> alot of houses here have a two story foyer and two story family room which gives them a height of approx 17'



Most here do also.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

it would be higher if the regular ceiling were 9' then the cathedral would be 19'
a few houses have the regular ceiling at 10' which makes the cathedral around 21'


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> it would be higher if the regular ceiling were 9' then the cathedral would be 19'
> a few houses have the regular ceiling at 10' which makes the cathedral around 21'


And there are homes with cathedral ceilings 39 ft no standard


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i have only had one customer with that high of a ceiling and I was not interested in doing any work on it


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer*

around here taller ceiling's do not count for square footage, just wasted space


B4T said:


> Well.. shut me up.. :laughing:
> 
> We don't have those kind of spaces around here.. only out in the Hampton's you will find second floor height like that..
> 
> The property taxes here make every square foot of a house worth a lot more than down south.. so builders are more thrifty..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Zparme said:


> I'm going to hang 3 ceiling fans for a lady. The ceilings are on the second floor, and they're also vaulted. I've never had to hang fixture on a vaulted ceiling before. How high do you think it'll be?




How long is a piece of string?? :jester:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> How long is a piece of string?? :jester:


From one end to the other, I'd say.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Arguing ceiling heights?? No wonder none of you can get laid. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Scott, the things that are argued here are beyond absurd sometimes. Yes, I'm guilty of participation. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Arguing ceiling heights?? No wonder none of you can get laid. :no:


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Once again B4T has made another wrong assumption......Her name is Pearl....:laughing:


Pearl looks good..:thumbup:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Arguing ceiling heights?? No wonder none of you can get laid. :no:


One of the first, um, "discussions" I read here was a few people arguing about SE cable. Not just about whether it is code-legal and safe versus being an atrocity against man and nature, but whether screwing into cedar shakes at the edge or the middle was "correct". 


I knew at that moment I was home.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Arguing ceiling heights?? No wonder none of you can get laid. :no:




Only the married guys have that problem.....:whistling2:


----------

